# Age Limit Of 45, Is My Mum Too Old?



## tamba (May 20, 2008)

My mum really would like to move to australia as well... she is a nurse.
But every visa requirement seems to be that you are under 45 at the time of applying. My mum is 52, is she too old?
Would an emplyer sponsor her, at this age?
Im waiting for an immigratioon agen to get back to me, i will be asking them what they think?, but it sounds like she is too old.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Tamba, 

The agent should be able to point you in the right direction. I'm not sure if there is a an limit on sponsored visas (check out the visa links in the "Please read..." post ) but I know that nurses are in demand. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## tamba (May 20, 2008)

Thanks.......
i have checked the requirement for the sponsored visa and it says 45 too, i dont know how much they stick to their requirements or whether there is any leeway. Is everyone young that immigrates to australia?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

tamba said:


> T Is everyone young that immigrates to australia?


We moved over when we were 43 so not exactly young  However we had applied for our visas before we hit 40 because we discovered that after 40 we wouldn't have enough points to get in. 

Maybe the agent will think of another way in for your Mum. 

Good luck,
Karen


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

Tamba,

Employer sponsored migration allowing for the grant of a permanent residency visa is do-able over the age of 44, and in the health profession more so than other occupations. For example I have had a nurse aged 58 granted a p/r visa under the Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme.

If you would like us to distribute your mother's CV into our network of preferred healthcare recruiters in an effort to find an employer to sponsor her please feel able to send me an email: alan - at - gomatilda.com

I will then forward the same to my colleague in QLD (Tracy Gordon - email tracy - at - gomatilda.com), who is a nurse and should be able to progress matters.

Best regards.


----------



## tamba (May 20, 2008)

Thanks , alan, i will tell my mum to get a c.v put together, and i will e mail it to you, thanks


----------



## Alan Collett (Feb 13, 2008)

Not a problem. Thanks tamba.

Best regards.


----------

